# Your thoughts on RMT engines?



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Anybody ever run RMT engines? I'm just curious on how they are and if they're worth buying.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

I have a couple of Beeps and a Feep. One Beep has TMCC. All run fine if not fast. The Beeps stalled on some big switches, particularly double slips but I fixed that by tethering it to a transfer caboose with two more pickup rollers. May not be an issue with Lionel track.

Pete


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

Depends on what your looking for. I had a bang nice loco sold it though after I switched to dcs


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a Beep that used to be a regular runner on my theater display. Simple and rugged, though not necessarily a big puller. Worked great for what I used it for. Unfortunately the screws holding the coupler on always seemed to work their way loose after awhile of running. I'm sure it would be easily fixed with some glue or loctite, but I've since picked up bigger engines to run and haven't messed with it.

If you want a fun little inexpensive engine, they're great.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I had 8 of them at one time. A lot of fun to run but they can't pull very much. I sold them all eventually.


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

My only experience with RMT engines is the GG-1. I have a RMT GG-1 and a K-Line GG-1. Both are conventional and run the same. It seems RMT bought and used the K-Line tooling for their engine since appearance and functions of both seem identical. Btw, I'm planning to convert it to TMCC.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

The ones I saw were going for $107 on Dash on the 'Buy it now'. I'm not going to get it from dash, but I was just looking at what it was going for. I like running TMCC and Legacy, I run conventional quite a bit too. I thought maybe they would be nice to run.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

DennyM said:


> The ones I saw were going for $107 on Dash on the 'Buy it now'. I'm not going to get it from dash, but I was just looking at what it was going for. I like running TMCC and Legacy, I run conventional quite a bit too. I thought maybe they would be nice to run.


I think I got mine for about $55 on sale when I bought mine at a LHS, back when RMT was its own company. They're good engines, but I'm not sure I'd pay over $100 for one, especially considering I bought an early TMCC Lionel GP9 for about that price.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

55 bucks for the small engines is common. I suspect the GG1 is worth much more. 

Pete


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

I go with this Denny, they are cute. Run small stuff, Like 027,

I have yet to this day can get the ABA, to run properly, because
of the fixed wheels, and there is not enough room for the pilot
to move , so I run them, A B or AA,,















Little ole set up n office to accomodate RMT products


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

I have 3 Beeps and 1 commuter. Great runners, never had any issues over the 12 years or so that I have been running them. Like other folks have stated not big time pullers and will hesitate through Gargraves 105 switches. Paid around $50 a piece many years ago.

Bill


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a number of BEEPs, a couple have already gotten the TMCC treatment. One got the deluxe upgrade, cruise, sound, strobe, cab lights, directional markers, etc.

I had to remove the traction tire axle to allow it to run on the club layout with the insulated track for signals, one wheel in contact just wasn't enough to keep it going over switches.









I have a pair of Reading BEEPs that I'm going to configure tandem to allow better traction, more reliability over switches, and plenty of room for command and sound. I am hoping to also be able to put small smoke units in them as well.


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

RMT made some nice engines in the past and the prices were decent. However their whare-house clearance prices are way too high!

Lee Fritz


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

Agreed if you plan on buying one look everywhere but the rmt website


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

BEEPS are hardy little critters, and run fine, particularly if you tether two or more together so they share community electrical contact. I was not a fan of BANGs. the GG1 is very much like a Williams semi-scale one - solid, probably durable, but prone to go very fast.

No prime mover sound though. Bummer.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

I have Beeps, a Beef, and a Bang. I like them all. The Beeps slow, and are a little fussy, sometimes stopping on switches, I have a loop with no switches, the Beeps run there. The Bang and Beef are as fast as any other loco, and have no problems on switches.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

santafe158 said:


> I think I got mine for about $55 on sale when I bought mine at a LHS, back when RMT was its own company. They're good engines, but I'm not sure I'd pay over $100 for one, especially considering I bought an early TMCC Lionel GP9 for about that price.


I just looked on their website. The Beep is going for $119. The Beef AA is going for $299.99 the sale price is going for $139.99. The Bang is sold out. I'll have to keep looking.


----------



## captaincog (Oct 7, 2012)

I would caution people to make sure you grease the motor gear to the axle gear since we had one club member who runs his to death and the resulting brass shaving were proof of no lubricant. I have a couple converted of BEEPs converted to TMCC and they are fun to run on the right layout.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The BEEF A-A for $139 doesn't sound that bad, but the BEEP for $119 is a bit over the top!


----------



## Agent027 (Sep 7, 2015)

Being an 027 guy, I like the S-4 Bang and the Budd Car RDC Buddy. 

One of the common grumbles about the K-Line versions was the jack rabbit starts. Since I use a Lionel 1033 transformer, with the reduced starting voltage of the B-U setting, this is not a problem for me. BUT using any other postwar transformer with the typical starting voltage of 6 volts, it is a problem.

RMT uses a different spec motor in the Buddy and Bang, so that they run much better with a typical postwar transformer without the jack rabbit starts.

One time when I was sitting with Nick Ladd in his office, he asked me which of the lower end engines was the most expensive to produce. Right away I knew it was the S-2 because of the multiple folds in the sheet metal frame. Nick smiled, saying I had a better grasp on the manufacturing than most hobbyists.

RMT increased their cost even more with improvements made to the front and rear of the locomotives, removing the open front and rear gap that the K-Line S-2 has. The front and rear handrails of the RMT S-4 are far more solid than they might appear to be.

For a lower cost locomotive, the directional headlights and marker lights of the S-4 and the RDC Buddy is a nice feature, as it the strobe light on the cab (two strobe lights, on the RDC). The RDC has no horn, but the S-4 does have one. And though satisfactory for a lower end engine, it is a far cry from the Lionel Railsounds or Trainsound horns that many have become accustomed to. The roadname selection too, is a plus. RMT offered the S-4 in modern roads never done by K-Line with the S-2.

On one of my RDC cars, I sealed some of the side windows, and repainted it to Conrail, as sort of a MOW/Inspection unit.

My only criticism of these two engines, is the stiffness of the coupler swing, which is more of a problem when running in reverse pushing a train on 027 curves. The coupler swing stiffness can be gradually reduced by taking the coupler and pushing it all the way to the left or right until it "locks" in place. I do this when I am not running the locos and they are off the track. Next time, I'll do this in the opposite direction. The coupler arm doesn't really lock, but when you push it all the way to the left or right, it does stay in place, This has helped. Otherwise, you just need to remember to place a heavier car with die cast trucks directly behind the engine.

My experience with the BEEP was an exception. I've seen videos of them running fine over 027 switches. Mine constantly shorted... not stalled but shorted. I couldn't figure out the problem, but since I bought it used, it wasn't going to be returned. Since I liked the paint scheme of my BEEP, I modified the shell and a frame of a Lionel Industrial Switcher. So now my Erie Lackawanna BEEP shell is on that Lionel chassis, and it runs and pulls far better than before the mod.

There have been a good many posts on the RMT Going out of business "sale." Ironically I have noticed the one engine that does sell out for RMT is the S-4. Every time RMT finds one or two and lists them on their website, they're gone in a day or two.


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

I have 3 RMT powered units; 2 Beep engine and an RDC passenger car. They run very well, just wish the RMT clearance prices were better. Like gunrunnerjohn mentioned you need 2 or more Beeps together to pull more then 3 short hoppers.

Lee Fritz


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The BEEF A-A for $139 doesn't sound that bad, but the BEEP for $119 is a bit over the top!


That was the sale price. The regular price is $199.99.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Lots of RMT just posted on OGR. Looks like decent deals.

Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I just sent him email on a couple of the BEEPs. I have tons of shells, just need some working chassis parts. I plan on having a triple headed consist with three BEEPs.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

They're nice little engines.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Cool Pat, I was tempted on the BEEF units at one time, but decided against it.


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

the whole lot of RMT, products got gobbled up at one time,
On that sale !!
That probably is or was a pretty good , deal, there were 
several unavailable products, that will make nice colorful
running consists.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Here is one of my Beeps. I have two, one with TMCC and one with Williams TBII. I swap shells depending on what I doing with it. The transfer caboose is tethered to this engine as well as my Plymouth. Both will run over the largest switches without the slightest glitch.









Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I tried to buy a couple of BEEPs from Allan, but they all went two minutes before I sent my email.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

I just received the RMT Bicentennial GG-1 and matching caboose. I am very happy, runs great, and plays "God bless America" when you press the horn button. 

It will look and sound extra great running around my layout on 1/20/17.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Pat,

I like your pics.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Very nice Craig. I ordered some school children figures for my school building I picked up at York from the RMT website. Sitting passengers are next they were sold out. I hope they get more.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Craig,
Thanks. That GG1 is a beautiful engine. I've considered getting it but I have 5 scale GG1s now. Can't justify the cost.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

That is a good looking GG-1. I saw the e-mail from RMT for this guy, I was tempted.

Bill


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks.

I figured I better buy it before it's gone. I have an 0-54 elevated loop that I run a lot of holiday tradional sized cars on. I have some patriotic cars that will look great behind this GG1 on Innauguration day, 4th of July, Veterans Day, etc.

I bought one of the same GG1s six months ago from Trainworld, had a really really messed up paint job, had to return it. 

Took a chance in ordering this one, fortunately everything was perfect.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I ordered a pack of school children figures for my school yard. It arrived today and this letter was in the box as well.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

interesting letter, so another month of e-mails from RMT stating they found more product. Maybe towards the end of Jan there will be a real deal clearance of remaining product.

Bill


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

seayakbill said:


> ... Maybe towards the end of Jan there will be a real deal clearance of remaining product.
> 
> Bill


Eh, wishful thinking, Bill


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

seayakbill said:


> Maybe towards the end of Jan there will be a real deal clearance of remaining product.
> 
> Bill


Yep and someone is going to leave me a Legacy in their will.


----------

